# Having trouble maintaing speed.



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok guys here's what I've been dealing with the last 2 times out on the hill. I've developed a problem when initiating my heel edge, were on the transition I pick up speed into the turn, I don't have this problem on my toe edge just my heel. In other words when going back on my heel the board picks up speed as I start to initiate the "S". I dont keep some weight on my front foot at all times so I don't know if thats the problem. Also I should say that the last 2 times I rode a reverse camber board where the contacts are between the bindings not sure if thats the issue either, might just have to get used to the board.:dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Um....I'm a little quirked or confused as to what exactly the problem is. Can you rephrase it perhaps? Initially I thought you had issue keeping speed as you stated in the title, maintaining speed. But near the end you sound like you go faster on your heel and that's an issue? For some reason what you wrote isn't making sense to me.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i dont really understand it either.
to me it sounds like ur doing dynamic turning, in this case, yes u will pick up speed.

when u are going downhill and turning to the right for instance, before u start ur S turn, are you on your downhill edge? If u are always turning on your downhill edge then u will pick up speed because u are putting pressure on the boards sidecut and u will constantly pick up speed. 

if u want to maintain your speed then stay on ur uphill edge as u come out of the S turn and go more perpendicular to the slope or perhaps go a little uphill and u will shed some of that speed off


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Um....I'm a little quirked or confused as to what exactly the problem is. Can you rephrase it perhaps? Initially I thought you had issue keeping speed as you stated in the title, maintaining speed. But near the end you sound like you go faster on your heel and that's an issue? For some reason what you wrote isn't making sense to me.


 LOl..yeah I kinda confused myself also, exactly I go faster on my heel edge and by the time I try to go back on my toe edge I spaz and come to a heelside stop. Now Polonia hit it on the head where it's more of a dynamic turn, instead of a more wider turn. For example on narrow runs that are mostly crowded you can't really make that most of a wide turn. So I'm trying to maintain a shorter more narrower turn to maneuver thru the crowd...Hope that makes more sense:laugh:.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah alright. Along to what Polonia said, scrub your speed off fishtailing the rear in small but quick movements alike to what you would in the tree runs. So you're not carving of but skidding yet doing these quick movements can easily slow your speed down to maneuver around the crowd.

Yet it sounds like you're having trouble doing just this. I would suggest using your waist more in rotating your legs and also using the rear leg to slide the board out quick. I can't exactly put it into words perhaps but I know what you're talking about, I've taught and helped people last few years I've gone with get around this by showing them what they're doing and how to get around it.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Whats your stance settings and how often do you wax?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Whats your stance settings and how often do you wax?


 +15/-15, but I changed it to +18/-15 to see if that would help. I also wax like every 2 times out.


----------

